# installing fonts cut studio help



## C Spot Stop (Oct 10, 2010)

I am stunned! I HAD Helveticrap (a distressed font) in cutstudio. 

I run Vista (ducking for cover) and it is smarter than me... when it comes to installing fonts. Way outside my 47 year old skill set.

I did what I thought was right to no avail...sigh.

BUT I did have it on cS..not sure if I did it or not. 

Can some one 'splain me how to install a font...or if ya even can...install fonts into cut studio?

You will need to do it slowly and cleary because NONE of the instructions I have found online have worked...I dont think anyway.

How do you remove a font? I just used it and now it is gone! Never hit delete...never did squat but use the darned thing.


----------



## buttonsHT (Jun 12, 2010)

Open the folder where your fonts are (Its usually c:/windows/fonts

Drag and drop the font file into this folder

Thats it


----------



## twisteddesignz (Jan 4, 2011)

Also you might want to try right clicking on the font you are wanting to install. There might me a action in the pop up menu that says "Install" I know my XP and win 7 has it, but not sure about Vista.


----------



## C Spot Stop (Oct 10, 2010)

Oddly enough, that worked...

I must have missed something before.

Thank you!


----------

